#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] [獸裝電影]苦湖 Bitter Lake

## 極地冰狼

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaL4...r&index=2&t=0s

----------


## 狼王白牙

看了一下 imdb 上的評價，1至10分從最低分至最高分都有。
難道這是同好圈創作的宿命嗎，不只創作，而是各種事物如同網站或人物亦然。

雖然有點臉皮厚一些，但我覺得自己很像劇中那位被暗殺的國王，之後的王國內戰.....
不過因為是外國人作品，當然不可能是在講某特定圈內角色了

配樂很棒，很多細節也很棒，包括中世紀那種印信封印，獸裝角色吹熄蠟燭的細節，過場帶有插圖的解說等
苦湖這兩字是我翻譯的，但想想大概是苦海無邊的意思吧。

就是王國雖大，但各派人馬利益不同，因此戰爭也永無止境之日。但我想，搞個聯盟之類的不就好了.......

沒想到有新獸注意到這部作品  :lupe_pleased:

----------

